# 2 HOB's or 1 canister filter



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a 120 gallon I plan on setting up over the winter. I am not sure what I am going to stock it with. I have been kicking around the idea of a native tank with species from here in IN. I have also thought about a community tank just for the looks and a little easier to maintain. I have been trying to decide whether I want to go with two Aqua Clear 110 or 1 canister filter (not sure which brand yet). Id like to hear a few different opinions pro's and con's of both.
I just set up a 75 with an Aqua Clear 110 that I am currently cycling and I like it so far. I used to have an old magnum 350 years ago but I only had it for a few months. It seemed alright at the time though. 
Also would one type be better then the other if I decide to get some low light live plants? I would like to stay under $200.00. I can get the two Aqua Clears for $160.00 locally.


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

Hard to say. Canisters are nice cause you have room for media... But two Acua clears will move a higher GPR.


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

Typically canister filters would be better for live plants. HOB's churn the water surface a lot and cause the outgassing of CO2. As a side note, I like canisters better because they are easier to customize with different media and are usually quieter.


----------



## IMIGHT (Jun 30, 2009)

Hands down a canister filter is the best IMO. The problem is which canister to buy.
1) price( a canister is gonna cost alot more but the performance/customization of a canister is worth the extra money.
2)performance/gph ( there are many different sizes/models of canister filters, pick one that is rated for more than your tank size)
3)model ( many different makers of canister filters, Eheim,Fluval, Hagen, Rena, Marineland just to name a few. Look at models from companies your familiar with or there are many different threads here about choosing the best canister filter for your individual needs/tank requirements. Hope this helps good luck with your fishes.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Canister for sure. Better for live plants because it leaves more CO2 in the water for plants to use like obscbyclouds said. 
I'm a fan of Eheim and Fluval. I've had an Eheim canister filter on a 60g FOWLR tank for over 15 years and never had a problem. Superior engineering IMO


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

considering you are planning to go with low light plants, you do not need to worry about co2.
also, you will likely get more media volume, and a higher flow rating (making for better mech & bio filtration) if you go with 2 ac110 over a canister. and since you already have one, you are looking at spending less for a second aquaclear110 rather than a canister.
the *only* "downside" is that the 2 HOB will be more bulky than running a single canister. but if you have space behind your tank, and dont mind the 2 intake pipes in the tank, i would just get a second ac110.


----------



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

Cannister, mainly because they're out of the way of sight, and they work really well. Not to mention they make a fraction of the noise a HOB does


----------

